# PC to Benchmark DAC1



## MogulMusic (Aug 11, 2007)

I am considering purchasing a benchmark DAC1. I have a PC with an Audiophile 2496 and i would like to play 24 bit audio files on this PC. I am also looking into getting a custom break out cable made from Mark Grant. I would like to run the SPDIF output from the soundcard to the DAC1. What would be the best way to connect the souncard to the DAC1?

1. Use an RCA to BNC 75 onm cable or

2. get a custom made RCA to XLR connector?

Please advise what my best option is. If there are any additional suggestion feel free to post. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

MogulMusic said:


> I am considering purchasing a benchmark DAC1. I have a PC with an Audiophile 2496 and i would like to play 24 bit audio files on this PC. I am also looking into getting a custom break out cable made from Mark Grant. I would like to run the SPDIF output from the soundcard to the DAC1. What would be the best way to connect the souncard to the DAC1?
> 
> 1. Use an RCA to BNC 75 onm cable or
> 
> ...


My friend has a DAC1 and I believe he went with option 1. It's the easiest means to interface with consumer-level equipment. I actually had his DAC1 in my system for a while, and I wrote up a little thing here. It's a very nice DAC.

I think that option 2 will actually require some conversion circuitry to create a balanced signal, but perhaps you've accounted for that in the "custom made" part.

While the BNC connector is totally functional, I would think that most people are either going to use S/PDIF optical or coax in a home environment. I believe the DAC1 came from pro-audio roots, so perhaps it makes sense to have the bevy of connectors that it has, but if I were them, I'd stick a regular ol' coax connection on there.

Good luck!


----------

